# Rattle snakes and Pigs



## GyspyDandA (Jun 22, 2017)

Rattle snakes and Pigs , so I'm known to park my truck and hitch 5k miles before I come back to it . So yesterday we getting supplies for rock climbing ( beer ,condoms ,and vodka) we don't come back for about 6 hours . 

So when we are headed back my girl says allot pigs look . Well I have a suspended drivers license , no insurance and my tags are two years old. 

Well the girl who works at the business called the pigs because my ice chest reads on top POSIONUS SNAKES. old oilfield trick to keep the Mexicans out my lunch box .

Well what are your thoughts was the girl out line ? Cops pulled out taser because I told him he's a pos for harassing after the hells angles party we had same cop same dick


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 22, 2017)

Are you just trolling or?....


----------



## GyspyDandA (Jun 22, 2017)

No this is a travel story section right ? How does it not make sense? It's a story of our experiences. 

No harm if it is not understandable to you.


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh and i just wanna point out


GyspyDandA said:


> old oilfield trick to keep the Mexicans out my lunch box



Mods....ive been overreporting but cmon... Just obvious rascism....


----------



## GyspyDandA (Jun 22, 2017)

No it's not racism , considering I worked with 99% of them and they are my friends. You really don't know travel life do you kid ? Your calling tax on me for your beliefs ? I've trammped the country bro with vets? Big name big old school hoppers FTRA , WRONG WAY , ETC. What your doing is called dropping the slack on me because a certain way you feel . 

Loosen your skank it's getting you uptight.


----------



## GyspyDandA (Jun 22, 2017)

No harm no fowl just chill bro and let life happen


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 22, 2017)

Lol "im not rascist bro i got a black friend!"

Im honestly convienced at this point youre a troll and really? The FTRA thing? Can anyone spell oogle? So this is the last time im interacting with you. I dont feed the trolls.

Anyone new to this site this is not the typical content. This site is awesome, it just goes throu some odd times from what ive seen. Just be better than me and ignore people like this. Im learning i need to pick my battles and this isnt worth it.

Goodluck buddy.

EDIT: Sorry guys, i shouldnt call anyone an ooge. That was stupid and impulsive. Welcome to StP dude. I can be a dick lol. Its a tough morning


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jun 22, 2017)

I used to work as an inspector on chemical shipments. We had coolers we used for keeping product samples in that were painted "NO FOOD" with the appropriate UN numbers for "the stuff in this box will ruin your day." I still have a couple that were never used for chemicals, but still have the labeling. People give me really weird looks when I start pulling my lunch out of those.

So, he can't say he's keeping the "mexicans" out of his shit, but it's ok to call him and "oogle". Two left turns don't make a right, man.

It may not be appropriate for some of the more tender ears on this site, but I get the feeling that Gypsy and I come from the same era. At least he didn't say he was keeping the wet-backs out of his shit because that's what we called them when I was working in the field. Trust me, the mexicans give as good as they get too.


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 22, 2017)

I know i know im sorry. Like i said im young and learning not to be so aggro.

My apologies.

Tough morning for me and im taking it out online to people who dont deserve it.

I admit i was wrong.

Learned a good friend of mine hung himself this morning and im handling it the wrong way.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh, man. Sirius. Sorry, dude. Was that the post from earlier? He looked like a good kid. It makes me sad to hear those things. I lost my father over 20 years ago to suicide and it still sucks.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jun 22, 2017)

GyspyDandA said:


> Rattle snakes and Pigs , so I'm known to park my truck and hitch 5k miles before I come back to it . So yesterday we getting supplies for rock climbing ( beer ,condoms ,and vodka) we don't come back for about 6 hours .
> 
> So when we are headed back my girl says allot pigs look . Well I have a suspended drivers license , no insurance and my tags are two years old.
> 
> ...


Basically, yah, she should have gotten a hold of you or left it alone. The whole "see something, say something" BS is really a drag these days. Seems like cops will taser anyone if they are even the least bit aggressive or standing their ground. Sus licenses and out of date tags will set off red flags though, so gotta be careful to lay low out there. This is a complaint driven society, so if a cop gets a call, someone's got to do the paperwork. Otherwise, they really don't give a fuck about much.


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 22, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> Oh, man. Sirius. Sorry, dude. Was that the post from earlier? He looked like a good kid. It makes me sad to hear those things. I lost my father over 20 years ago to suicide and it still sucks.



Yea man... He was a really sweet dude... When i was a greenie he treated me very kind and helped me learn the ropes.. Good dude. I dont wanna derail the thread thou.


----------



## GyspyDandA (Jun 22, 2017)

Didn't sweat anything except I need a shower my nuts stink....peace and love


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 23, 2017)

Sirius said:


> Oh and i just wanna point out
> 
> 
> Mods....ive been overreporting but cmon... Just obvious rascism....




Maybe he meant that he worked with mostly Mexicans and people would snoop his lunchbox, so he wrote something that translates easy for them? Not trying to start a big contradiction, I just don't think this guy was out of line with his comment. Out of curiosity do you think it's racist for me to say Mexicans are the most likely race to pick me up hitchhiking? Or if I stretched it to say Mexicans are the most likely race to pick up hitchhikers? (True from my experience) again not trying to argue, I just want to see your point of view and share mine. And sorry about your friend @Sirius


----------



## Grubblin (Jun 27, 2017)

.. But THREE lefts make a right! Levity!


----------

